

What's 1 mile wide, 300 miles long, and taking 14 hours to pass a single point? - powertower
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passenger_Pigeon

======
ryandvm
If we have teams actively working on cloning wooly mammoths
([http://news.discovery.com/animals/woolly-mammoth-
cloned-1112...](http://news.discovery.com/animals/woolly-mammoth-
cloned-111205.html)), I would think cloning an animal that only went extinct
100 years ago would be relatively easy.

~~~
powertower
Woolly Mamoths' tissue was preserved in ice, _all over_ Siberia.

I'm not sure we have viable DNA for these pigeons.

------
gm
tl;dr

OP, you expect us to read that whole thing to hunt for the answer to your
question?

Anyone have spoilers? Is it a flock of these birds?

~~~
holograham
To save everyone some time, this is a link to the wikipedia article for
passenger pigeons, a once plentiful but now extinct species that inhabited
north america in large numbers. The cryptic headline is a reference to a
questionable sighting of a large flock of these bird potentially numbering 3.5
billion (billion with a b).

